# Poob4 code, lifters, hubcaps, transmission



## Chevy2012 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi, I’m going to try and not make a long post. But I do want to pick other people’s minds. It seems like this car a 2012 which is 6 yrs old now and has 115k miles on it is having so many problems. I want to start by saying the service theft something light has came on to service it. Really weird to because it doesn’t want to start when this file opens on the screen. So I have to turn off the battery open and close my door and try again and it works. Then the service stab/track control light comes on but haven’t had any issues recently. Then my ac goes out, then other issues that I can’t think of right now. However recently I got a high radiator fan with a Poob4 code which is coolent sensor gauge. So I replaced the radiator and coolent sensors. Still got the code a day after clearing. No more fan issues, so I tried replacing the thermostat housing unit. Cleared the code and a day later still have a check engine light on and code that won’t clear. Says permanent code. NEXT PROBLEM and I have had this issues before the lights came on for the sensor circuit, but I’m getting transmission issues where its lagging or takes to long to shift or does a sudden jolt like it skipped a gear or my RPMS will go to 6 or 7 and then shift. I also get a sudden jolt when stopping.... any ideas??? Thought car computer needs to be updated, is that a thing? Saw that on another forum. Saw that it could be a blown fuse in the fuse box under the hood.... Now Sounds like my lifters are making noise. Also I’m getting a weird hard metal rattle when going over bumps but if I press the brake no noise. I just don’t know at this point anymore... my hubcaps are making noise and annoying me even more with all these problems. I just don’t know what to believe. I have read that the transmission problems could be a PCM issue I just don’t know! I’m exhausted !


----------

